

China Is Spying On (Supposedly Encrypted) Skype Conversations - ntoshev
http://techdirt.com/articles/20081002/0903442435.shtml

======
ntoshev
Now _this_ is evil, I always considered Skype chat a secure channel.

Perhaps gtalk will do.

~~~
ivank
How could you consider a closed-source program with some amazing obfuscation
to be even remotely secure?

<http://www.secdev.org/conf/skype_BHEU06.handout.pdf>

~~~
ntoshev
Thanks for the doc, it's interesting. However it complains mostly about Skype
being opaque from an admin point of view.

I don't buy your view on software security (I know it is the prevalent one). I
don't crash-test my Volvo in order to ensure it is (relatively) safe, I rely
on public mechanisms for this: I trust the manufacturer to live up to his
promises (or suffer reputation damage, lawsuis, etc) and NCAP tests as an
objective external measure.

It's a pity an equivalent of NCAP does not exist for software. Perhaps a
startup can fix this.

~~~
wmf
Unregulated, unaudited, free products that few people are qualified to
understand are a disaster waiting to happen.

[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2007/04/a_security_mar...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2007/04/a_security_mark.html)

